# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Dopegyt opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dopegyt,
stosowałam ten lek podczas ciąży przy nadciśnieniu tętniczym i naprawdę mi pomógł jest bezpieczny i czułam się po nim naprawdę dobrze... polecam !!!

----------

